# The Elusive Yawn



## Moonshadow (May 16, 2022)

Anyone managed to catch a snapshot of your bun in the midst of a yawn? These photos always seem to be the hardest to get. I’d love to see some more!

My brother and I managed to get our first of Min-Min a few days ago. We were taking photos of him when he was lying down from different angles when he decided to get up, stretch, and open his mouth wide.


----------



## Catlyn (May 16, 2022)

Sadly i don't have any snapshots of the elusive yawns, though i'd like to capture one as well, but i do have a short video of the elusive flop, if that is of interest to you?


----------



## Hermelin (May 16, 2022)

I have only managed to capture tongue pictures and no yawn. Because when they see me taking pictures of them they run up to me directly so the pictures becomes blurry or they won’t yawn. But I can daily see cute bunny yawns they are just hard to capture on a picture


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 16, 2022)

the time that I spent all day with the bunnies during quarantine really paid off, lots of yawn photos!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 16, 2022)

I’ve got A LOT of flop pictures and one of Dune’s face covered in tomato, but sadly none of the elusive yawn.


----------



## Moonshadow (May 16, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Sadly i don't have any snapshots of the elusive yawns, though i'd like to capture one as well, but i do have a short video of the elusive flop, if that is of interest to you?


Yes, bring on the flops too!


----------



## Moonshadow (May 16, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I’ve got A LOT of flop pictures and one of Dune’s face covered in tomato, but sadly none of the elusive yawn.


I’d love to see the ones you mentioned, especially the tomato one


----------



## BunLover (May 16, 2022)

here is my bunny's flop


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 16, 2022)

I have a video somewhere of my rabbit yawning into a flop!
Video of my bunny yawning into a flop


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 16, 2022)

Moonshadow said:


> I’d love to see the ones you mentioned, especially the tomato one


Here!


Here is the tomato one.








Dune flops A LOT.


----------



## Catlyn (May 17, 2022)

Moonshadow said:


> Yes, bring on the flops too!


Let me know if the link won't let you see.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 17, 2022)

The Elusive bunny Yawn Flop
Let me know if you guys can see this!


----------



## BunLover (May 17, 2022)

THAT IS SO ADORABLE. I watched it over and over.


----------



## Moonshadow (May 18, 2022)

I can see all the videos! They’re great!


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 18, 2022)

here’s a better yawn to flop!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 23, 2022)

My best ever photo is the one I use for my avatar--Nikki,a mini/dwarf mix sound asleep, on her back, all 4 legs in the air, mouth open and tongue slightly out. She was a very strange bunny, part mountain goat and was a world class sleeper.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (May 24, 2022)

Fern flops and loaves a lot. Which is interesting since she is a pest when she is out of her cage. I have few pictures of Primrose with her tongue out. As for yawns? Maybe a few of kits, but I can never catch my adults doing the yawn!


----------

